

Introducing MigCoin - twsted
http://tirania.org/blog/archive/2013/Apr-12.html

======
gbaygon
What a waste of time.

If the author had something to said he should have done it straight to the
point, or at least with elegance.

~~~
gbaygon
I see that some of you disagree with me for the downvotes, so please leave a
comment on why, I'm not trolling and I still don't see the point of the post.
Thanks.

